# Reparación de laptop



## cortex1919 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bueno ante todo muchas gracias por darse el tiempo de leer mi mensaje, tengo un pequeño problema con una laptop que me dieron para reparar, en realidad se lo dieron a otra persona y luego la entrego a sus dueños diciendole que ya funciona pero que le sobro un cable (que imb....) bueno ahora me la dieron a mi para solucionar eso:
Este es el cable que le sobro:

He buscado por toda la placa y encontre esto:

 
como ven este cable encaja exacto, el problema es que ya busque por toda la placa y no encuentro por donde conectar el otro extremo, asi que decidi buscar por detras del lcd y encontre esto: 

el problema es 
que el cable no es tan largo como para llegar a ese punto y por otro lado el cable no encaja, lo que pense es que ahi debe ir un cable que tiene un extremo en el que pueda conectar ese cable digamos como una extension o un adaptador, pero la verdad no se que hacer, bueno aparte de eso en el monitor se ve medio oscuro y a mi parecer ese cable tiene que ver con ese problema, si alguine sabe como solucionar eso o si es que de verdad falta un cable (como extension) para conectar esos puntos aviseme, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2010)

2 cosas basicas en la reparacion de aparatos electronicos...

1) si la computadora anda, no la toquen más...
2) siempre que un circuito es reparado sobra algun/os componente/s.**

***tambien valido para aparatos que no sean electronicos...*
*[/SIZE]* 
*jajaja*
*[/SIZE]* 
*saludos.*


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

El punto 1) Es una ley de murphy. 

Cuantos cables tiene que no se distingue? Revisa la conexion al disco rigido, si tiene floppy, audio..

La otra que puede ser que haya dos conectores de distinto largo y lo haya puesto al revez, el que le sobra lo dejo enroscado por ahi y este no te alcanza..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2010)

eso es muy probable el brujo...

pero sostengo que si la notebook funciona...pues no la toquen mas...

hasta que algo no funke (funcione) bien...y entonces la abren de nuevo.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

si es una buena medida, ademas lo comprobe en muchas oportunidades las que no salieron exitosas.. y terminas diciendo para que la toque.. el tema es que si sobra un cable, de algun lado es.. alguna otra funcion la habra perdido..


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 8, 2010)

> el tema es que si sobra un cable, de algun lado es.



Claro
El problema es de los diseñadores de las empresas que los fabrican. Siempre les ponen piezas de sobra... todo por cobrar más.


----------



## cortex1919 (Feb 8, 2010)

como dije al principio si tiene un problema de luminosidad, se ve como si le bajaras todo el brillo, se ve opaco y a mi parecer es por culpa de ese cable. si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Entonces es de la/s lampara/s del LCD. Tiene 4 cables?


----------



## plba00 (Feb 9, 2010)

man mira si la pantalla trabajaba sin ese cable, entonces ese es otro fallo que esta saliendo, ahora  mira no sea que es el cable que conecta a touch pad del mause 
postea resultado


----------



## eLBARDOS (Feb 9, 2010)

Revisa el inversor si llega tension y las lamparas.


----------



## cortex1919 (Feb 14, 2010)

No, todo esta conectado en su sitio.
Todo funciona ok pero no me parece logico pensar que los fabricantes pongan un cable que no tenga donde conctarse de ahi mi pregunta si es que es de la pantalla, gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

cortex1919 dijo:


> como dije al principio si tiene un problema de luminosidad, se ve como si le bajaras todo el brillo, se ve opaco y a mi parecer es por culpa de ese cable. si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.




En que quedamos, anda o no anda?


----------



## menloparck (May 30, 2010)

creo que es de la lam o el faxmodem


----------



## alexgoudet (Nov 24, 2010)

si anda bien no la toquen porfavor


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 24, 2010)

azraeldemo1 dijo:
			
		

> hola, ALGUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME CON UN INTEGRADO,
> ESTABA REPARANDO MI CARGADOR DE LAPTOP SONY GENERICO  Y LO REPARE EL PROBLEMA ES QUE DEJE UN CABLE SUELTO E HIZO CORTO CUANDO LO CONECTE A LA LUZ, REVENTO EL INTEGRADO Y NO SE CUAL ES, SOLO LE VEO UNA   K  -
> 
> ALGUIEN PODRIA DECIRME QUE INTEGRADO ES PARA PODERSELO CAMBIAR.
> ...



A mi se me rompio la bola magica, si sabes donde consigo la lampara, avisame.


----------



## kiws (Nov 24, 2010)

es difícil saberlo por que usualmente las compañías borran las series de los chips para evitar que los pirateen otras compañías, el error fue desoldar el integrado, ese tipo de situaciones es preferible que la compañía mismo o distribuidor autorizado lo haga.


----------



## azraeldemo1 (Nov 24, 2010)

creo que no me comprende, muy probablemente el integrado que lleva es usado comunmente para regular el voltaje, he estado leyendo en el foro y encontre uno que decia que se le descompuso su condensador, adjuntaba fotos de su cargador y ahi venia un integrado, entonces si alguno de ustedes tiene un cargador desarmado solo necesito que me digan que integrado tiene el suyo, lo compro, lo pruebo y listo, probablemente funcione.

de hacer eso a hacer nada vale la pena intentarlo. gracias

Con respecto al tema de que si alguien sabe que integrado lleva un cargador generico sony para laptop. 

gracias de nuevo


----------



## jorgerv (Sep 10, 2020)

*B*uenos días a todos*,* quien me podría facilitar el diagrama de una *L*enovo lf14m mb 13281-1* ?
D*e antemano gracias.


----------

